# I AM GROOT! (or I just saw Guardians of the Galaxy)



## Kramodlog (Jul 30, 2014)

I just saw Guardians of the Galaxy. Not bad. 7 out of 10. 

The good: 



Spoiler



Lots of great one liners.



The bad: 



Spoiler



The flick feels like a big exposition.



Thanos: 



Spoiler



Yup, he is in there. Is costume is rather ostentatious. Lots of gold, not a lot of purple. Not sure I agree with what they did to his face. Most powerful being in the galaxy? Interesting fight with Hulk to be seen.



Cosmo: 



Spoiler



Yup, in there. He is a tromphy of the Collector until he is freed (by accident) by the GotG. I guess he could be a character in the next film and Knowhere could be a hub for the GotG. Maybe.



The Collector: 



Spoiler



He gave us an exposition! And Tenebrous! Not much else. I wonder if he'll be back.



The Nova Corps: 



Spoiler



What a let down. I would have expected Nova Prime to charge up as a last resort into a Nova (with the powers they have in the comics) to fight the Infinity Stone powered up Ronan. Maybe even deputise lots of people in the Galaxy by Novaing them up. Nope. They just have a costume (nice helm) and some ships. Boooo!



Gamora: 



Spoiler



Confused background and motivations. Deadliest woman in the galaxy? I laugh at thee.



Batista the Wrestler: 



Spoiler



Some good lines, was dumb like one version of Drax... Good casting, I guess.



Rocket: 



Spoiler



Better than any of you haters would have thought he would be!



Groot: 



Spoiler



I am groot.



Star-Lord: 



Spoiler



Predictable origin story (mommy was dying and she gave me another mix tap for the 2nd film! You have to go WTF when the Novas tell him he is half alien (ancient race that makes Glenn Close wet) and he just goes meh.



The visual: 



Spoiler



Yeah, it s good. What di you expect from a Disney film withn a 170 million $ budget? You're lame to have doubted the quality of the visuals. The actions scenes are good too.



The music: 



Spoiler



It is a character of the movie. They mostly avoid the orchestra that tell us how to feel, except when Gamora talks about he youth with Thanos. /roll eyes



The post credite scene: 



Spoiler



There wasn't any! Marvel sux, I'll never one of their films again!


----------



## DandRpodcast (Jul 30, 2014)

Man do I wanna see this lol. Can't wait for Friday.


----------



## trappedslider (Jul 30, 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/guardians-galaxy-end-credits-scene-172100219.html 

Says there is a post credit bit spoilers however and



> Marvel decided to not air any end-credits scenes during press screenings in order for fans to be among the first to see the footage.


----------



## Werebat (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a question for those who have seen the movie.

Was Vin Diesel's acting in this film BETTER or WORSE than his acting in The Iron Giant?  Because I thought TIG featured some of his finest work.


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 30, 2014)

Werebat said:


> I have a question for those who have seen the movie.
> 
> Was Vin Diesel's acting in this film BETTER or WORSE than his acting in The Iron Giant?  Because I thought TIG featured some of his finest work.



He still managed to fumble the role. Groot has only one line, like Hodor, and he put pressure on the writers to get it changed once to show is talent as an actor. 



Spoiler



Groot sacrifice himself to protect the rest of the crew and he says "We are Groot" instead of I am Groot.


 That man's ego is unquenchable.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jul 31, 2014)

goldomark said:


> He still managed to fumble the role. Groot has only one line, like Hodor, and he put pressure on the writers to get it changed once to show is talent as an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've spoiled the entire movie, you jerk!!!


----------



## Kramodlog (Jul 31, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> You've spoiled the entire movie, you jerk!!! View attachment 63183



My mission here is done! /flys away


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 1, 2014)

Well just got back from the movie and it was really good. Vin Diesel's voice work was top notch, it may have been one line but it's all in the tone and inflection that seals it. As for the end credits 



Spoiler



Unless you know the 30 or so year old reference you wont get it.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 1, 2014)

goldomark said:


> He still managed to fumble the role. Groot has only one line, like Hodor, and he put pressure on the writers to get it changed once to show is talent as an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did they do the sprout or is the next movie The Search for Groot?


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 1, 2014)

Tonguez said:


> did they do the sprout or is the next movie The Search for Groot?



Sprout.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm not sure which was more shocking the after credits scene of the trailer before the movie of 50 Shades of gray.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 2, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Sprout.




 The Green Giants kid, this movie is going to the druids!


----------



## Scorpio616 (Aug 2, 2014)

Definitely liked  Thanos's design more in the Avengers post ending scene with Damion Poitier than that CGI-mess of a face they had in this one.


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 2, 2014)

Scorpio616 said:


> Definitely liked  Thanos's design more in the Avengers post ending scene with Damion Poitier than that CGI-mess of a face they had in this one.
> View attachment 63283



It was motion capture of Josh Brolin in GotG. He will be Thanos from now on. I agree that the Avenger face was better.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Aug 3, 2014)

goldomark said:


> I just saw Guardians of the Galaxy. Not bad. 7 out of 10.



Yeah, I can go with that.


> The good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some where better than others, but still, pretty good and funny stuff.



> The bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing they'll have a part 2 or crossover with Avengers.



> Thanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found Thanos less than intimidating. He is pretty forgettable.



> Cosmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly.



> The Collector:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More than likely.



> The Nova Corps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truly a disappointing showing by the Nova Corps. 



> Gamora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup.



> Batista the Wrestler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to disagree. His acting was terrible.



> Rocket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, defintely one of the better characters. They should have just made a movie about Rocket. 



> Groot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh...



> Star-Lord:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh... 



> The visual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw it in 3D. It looked pretty good.



> The music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Yeah, I can go with that.
> Some where better than others, but still, pretty good and funny stuff.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll have a part 2 or crossover with Avengers.
> ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Aug 3, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Homicidal_Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> goldomark said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see. Oh well. Maybe I'll see it if I go and watch it a second time.
> ...


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Aug 3, 2014)

goldomark said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thanos is supposed to help Ultron somehow.



So I've heard. 


Spoiler



I figure the flying guy in the upper left hand corner of that pic could be Adam Warlock.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This might make him the best film vilain ever.



Or biggest let down ever.


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The writers have been preparing us for the Infinity Gauntlet saga for a while. I believe.



I wonder if it'll become a movie series of its own.


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Maybe he is te guy flying in the background.
> [sblock]
> View attachment 63289
> 
> ...






Spoiler



No


, that's 



Spoiler



Vision


----------



## calronmoonflower (Aug 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Truly a disappointing showing by the Nova Corps.



I was expecting someone to utilize 



Spoiler



a Nova Corps helmet, but it appears they have no access to the Nova Force


. Now that they have the 



Spoiler



power gem


, they might develop it.


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2014)

That was my thought also.   Or at least this event will lead to them creating one.

The whole idea of a human with a gem also made me think they may explore Terra some also.  Then of course they revealed Peter Quill's special background.


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 3, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the flying guy in the upper left hand corner of that pic could be Adam Warlock.





Spoiler



Nah, it is The Vision. Jarvis corrupted by Ultron and becoming his servant until he betrays him, joins the Avenger and becomes the lover of the Scarlet Witch (That cute Olsen girl). Paul Bettany plays The Vision.





> Or biggest let down ever.



Indeed. The biggest vilainous dud ever. It would ruin the entire MCU build up. Ruin it for ever!



> I wonder if it'll become a movie series of its own.





Spoiler



I doubt it. It will culminate with Avenger 3 and it might mean reboot time. The Infinity Gauntlet is the perfect tool to reboot the entire MCU. You can play with time and space with it and you could pull a reboot à la Star Trek. Wanna change who plays Tony Stark and his background? Blame it on the Gauntlet. 

At some point they will have to reboot the MCU and they have a in MCU tool to do it. It could save us from Spider-Man-like remakes.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 10, 2014)

Adam Warlock:  



Spoiler



Is in his cocoon in the background of The Collector's place.  The figure in the back corner of the Avengers poster is The Vision, as others have already noted.


----------

